# Things NOT to do after 50.



## Micheal

Reading an AARP bulletin and an article bout things you should not do after age 50. :facepalm:


- Parkour - a sport that involves traversing obstacles by running, climbing, or leaping rapidly and efficiently.
- jello shots
- Karaoke after doing jello shots.
- try to break a plank with your head (karate).
- Crowd surfing at rock concerts.
- Collect owls (or any type of dust collectors) made of shells.
- Boosting about certain personal things pertaining to size, amount, etc.
- Explaining your role in "Bringing your kids right."
- Single spacing your holiday letter to everyone.

Personally I'm safe, not doing any on the list although there may be some other things I shouldn't be doin'...... :ashamed: :whistlin:

:hysterical:ound::hysterical:


----------



## jassytoo

Well, I'm safe. I've never tried any of those things. Well, except the parkour bit. I do that every time I go into the garage.


----------



## Wolf mom

Well, it's no wonder I dropped AARP if this is the drivel they're perpetrating -
Funny? Not.


----------



## Shrek

I found out that I was good at Parkour in high school when I found out that a girl who took me to her house to make out while her folks were at work that they were both with the local police department and her father came home unexpected while on patrol to pick up his lunch.

Good looking girl with mother and father with gun and badge equals teenage boy pourkouring for all he is worth out a second story den window, over a balcony and up and over a fence as he leaves his truck parked two streets over where the girl suggested parking it "just in case", knowing it is better for his health to come back for it later.

I didn't know until 10 or 15 years later that there was an actual name for my desperate yet graceful exit from her house to ensure I got to live to date another day.


----------



## where I want to

Buying a young, untrained horse at age 56, just one last one, was not a good choice. Too bad I did it again when that one came close to killing me. Twice. I am a little slow on the adapting thing.


----------



## dizzy

I busted a plank once w/my head while doing karate. I wasn't about to do it again. (And I was in my 40s at the time.)


----------



## Bret

No limits. Full throttle all the way. Wear out or rust out.

What's wrong with Karaoke after Jello Shots. OK, hold the Jello.

"Riding on the city of New Orleans, Illinois Central..."


----------



## arabian knight

Things you should not do at any age. is read aarp magazine. LOL


----------



## Micheal

arabian knight said:


> Things you should not do at any age. is read aarp magazine. LOL


Hey, all I did was follow some links to an article :runforhills: didn't really care from who(m), but more than willing to give credit to where found.



Not, nor have ever been an AARP member.........


----------



## Laura Zone 5

Mosh Pit and Crowd Surfing are on my "list of things to do before I die".......


----------



## Bret

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Mosh Pit and Crowd Surfing are on my "list of things to do before I die".......


Oh alright. We can take a hint. There are over 1,000 HT'rs on line right now. Uuuuup youuu go! If you want to participate in the first HT Mosh Pit and help Laura Surf, move her now with a "like" Let's see where and how far she will go.


----------



## Cabanaboy1313

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Mosh Pit and Crowd Surfing are on my "list of things to do before I die".......


If you want to do a little mosh pit try going to and Irish rock band like Flogging Molly, the Tossers, or Dropkick Murphys.


----------



## Guest

I've never been one for dust collectors or holiday newsletters, so I doubt I start next year... All the rest, except karaoke, are all Been-There; Old-News items. Sigh, I was hoping for a suggestions list on what next to conquer!


----------



## dltasig7

Wolf mom said:


> Well, it's no wonder I dropped AARP if this is the drivel they're perpetrating -
> Funny? Not.


Heck, if nothing else but for the discounts and lobbying muscle, the $16/year is worth it!


----------



## Wolf mom

s


dltasig7 said:


> Heck, if nothing else but for the discounts and lobbying muscle, the $16/year is worth it!


Glad you want to support an organization that received 18 million Stimulus (remember shovel ready) dollars from this administration for a 55+ job training program (SCSEP) that never created any results. 

Glad you want to support an organization that lobbied for Obamacare.

Glad you want to support an organization that benefits from Medicare Advantage cuts so many elders are forced to buy Medigap policies - the main source of AARP revenue. 

Love that lobbying. And the discounts you can never find anywhere else....


----------



## dltasig7

Wolf mom said:


> s
> 
> Glad you want to support an organization that received 18 million Stimulus (remember shovel ready) dollars from this administration for a 55+ job training program (SCSEP) that never created any results.
> 
> Glad you want to support an organization that lobbied for Obamacare.
> 
> Glad you want to support an organization that benefits from Medicare Advantage cuts so many elders are forced to buy Medigap policies - the main source of AARP revenue.
> 
> Love that lobbying. And the discounts you can never find anywhere else....


Is that sarcasm? Wow, now that you put it that way, I guess I'll have to completely change my mind and political leanings. Thanks for setting me straight! Phew! That was a close one!!!


----------



## Horseyrider

I saw that article. I thought it was silly and did not appeal to my sort of sense of humor, but that's okay; it would appeal to someone else's. There was nothing mean-spirited about it.

I've never been one to do any of those things. To me, jello shots is a childish way to get hammered, and is a waste of liquor. To each his own. I like sobriety, and I love good liquor in moderation. I have no use for jello in any form. I wouldn't break a board on my head at any time, nor crowd-surf when I was 25, so it's not likely at 65. 

But I do have a sweet little yearling that I'm going to start under saddle when I'm 62. I'll almost certainly be her only rider ever, as was the colt I had before her from the same dam. He died sooner than I ever would have expected, and I thought he would be my last horse. Now it'll be this filly. Yes I know she has the potential to make a lawn dart out of me, but they all do. So I'll start her slow and careful, with firm boundaries and compassion for what it's like to be a thousand pounds of pure fear, and I expect she'll be like the last one, who never bucked, never reared, nor bolted nor bit, but instead took it as his responsibility to take are of me when he was most afraid. I know we'll have wonderful adventures, until the day comes I can't swing a leg over her anymore and she gets retired to green pastures. Horses like this make up for all the dinks I ever had to ride.

Thanks Micheal, for getting me to thinking about the good things I have without breaking a board over my head.


----------



## Ana Bluebird

Oh, guess I missed something, I thought it was funny, like in a joke.


----------



## Miss Kay

Oh, I can't stop the Christmas letter, just can't!


----------

